# The Mutant is here!



## Metaluna Mutant (May 18, 2008)

Greatings to all. I am the Metaluna Mutant. You may call me MM if you want. I have been decorating for halloween for many years. My theme is based around zombies for the most part (althogh, I do set up an EBE atopcey table). My future goal in life is to put Feild of Screams out of busines. Can anyone heip me to figure out how to use the spelling check; because, as you can see, my spelling is horrible.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here!


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (May 18, 2008)

For years I have been looking for a site like this. I'm sure I'll learn many things from all of you.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

*You may call me MM*

*Metaluna Mutant, Glad that you found us at The HauntForum!!! *


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

MM, glad you are among us.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome aboard MM!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard MM! Just curious...why don't you like the Field of Screams?


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard Mutant!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome MM 
sry can't help ya on that spell checker, I tried to dl that checker and got nothing so I'm going back to my google toolbar one .
got any Zombie pics for us to see?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi MM, jump right in and get going. I gave up on the spell checker also. I just refer back to http://dictionary.reference.com/ as I go.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome : )*


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (May 18, 2008)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome. I'm kind of a technotard; so You'll have to wait for any pictures. I want to point out that I do not really know any of you, so I will not be accepting "friends" at this time. I believe that it is important to get to know you all first.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You will like it here.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard, MM. Enjoy the site.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Mutant and Welcome to HauntForum. Always room for a Zombie Lover!  

As for online spell checks...my personal favorite is online dictionaries....
http://www.merriam-webster.com/*


----------

